# Uber brainwashing drivers into not accepting tips for a 5 star rating



## CHVY9900 (Nov 13, 2015)

So I picked up these college girl at a 4.2 surge yesterday and they were telling me on a previous trip how they tried to give there driver 5 bucks for a tip. They said that the driver refused to take the tip and said that the best way to thank him is to give him a 5 star rating.

The girl said we will give you 5 stars too. And then the guy still refuses and said that he does not care about earning cash, he cares about ratings because he wants to show that he can keep his rating above 4.80, she also said that not only did he have a nice truck but he had some candy, water, gum and cell phone chargers that he was giving away so he can keep his ratings high

WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

CHVY9900 said:


> So I picked up these college girl at a 4.2 surge yesterday and they were telling me on a previous trip how they tried to give there driver 5 bucks for a tip. They said that the driver refused to take the tip and said that the best way to thank him is to give him a 5 star rating.
> 
> The girl said we will give you 5 stars too. And then the guy still refuses and said that he does not care about earning cash, he cares about ratings because he wants to show that he can keep his rating above 4.80, she also said that not only did he have a nice truck but he had some candy, water, gum and cell phone chargers that he was giving away so he can keep his ratings high
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?


 When you first start ubering, you want it to work, maybee you invested in a newer vehicle...when you start a new job you dont say F-that when the boss tells you the rules and how to be successful, people carry this mentality over to uber. They believe what you put in is what you get out. Most people grow out of this in the first few months. There is nobody seasoned to ride with them and tell them that they are making rookie mistakes. They believe it all depends on thier willpower, effort, and ubers "system"..this driver has everything "right" with him, just doing his best.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

cleansafepolite said:


> Most people grow out of this in the first few months.


Hate to be a grammar nazi but I believe you misspelt 'days'.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CHVY9900 said:


> So I picked up these college girl at a 4.2 surge yesterday and they were telling me on a previous trip how they tried to give there driver 5 bucks for a tip. They said that the driver refused to take the tip and said that the best way to thank him is to give him a 5 star rating.
> 
> The girl said we will give you 5 stars too. And then the guy still refuses and said that he does not care about earning cash, he cares about ratings because he wants to show that he can keep his rating above 4.80, she also said that not only did he have a nice truck but he had some candy, water, gum and cell phone chargers that he was giving away so he can keep his ratings high
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?


I had a pax the other day who told me he tried to give a cash tip the first time he used uber and the driver refused it. So the next trip he said he didn't offer. I was his 3rd trip.

I told him I would take a tip gladly and any driver who didn't was an idiot. This was while I was explaining to him how lucky he was as he was my once a month trip and that if he'd not been going in the direction of my home I would not have even taken him.

He gave me $5 on my square as he didn't have cash. We exchanged 5* in the car.

Thank goodness he got me or he'd probably never have tried to tip again.

I told him to try to have cash but if he didn't have it to tell the drivers to get a reader or paypal.me account. At least spread the word.

He had no idea how little of the fare was going to the driver either.


----------



## SoloFlacoTampaDrv (Dec 5, 2014)

Been taking tips from all who offer since wayyyyback in 2014.. lol
Keep your stars give me cash. ..
Place that don't accept stars
1 gas station 
2 food store
3 any utility company
4 mortgage lender
5 banks
Etc...
Places that do accept stars. .
1 elementary school teachers..


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

SoloFlacoTampaDrv said:


> Been taking tips from all who offer since wayyyyback in 2014.. lol
> Keep your stars give me cash. ..
> Place that don't accept stars
> 1 gas station
> ...


Exactly. I made that exact point on another thread and suggested another form of currency if the landlady won't accept your stars for the rent. Instead, maybe you should pay her...

with REASON.

That's exactly right. If they won't accept uberstars as payment, just pay with reason. That'll zero out the tab.

Sounds goofy but hell, it's got to be at least as valuable as bitcoin.


----------

